# Baby quails?



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I got some type of baby quails today there about a Day or 1 old.

They are picky about seeds but I only have finch and pigeon feed right now.

They also seem to eat bits of grass which I stoped them not shur if its ok or not.Do you know what I can feed them there called Kheets quails they peep alot and are very hungrey so please tell me what kind of feed to give them.The man told me turkey seeds but I dont know where to get that is there any other foods?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Christine, I can't beleive you came home with any kind of baby bird with nothing to feed it!!!!! 
Please don't sit here waiting for an answer..........get on the internet and do some searching and figure out what to feed these poor babies and I believe they need to be kept warm, under a light for at least another couple of weeks. These little ones will die on you FAST...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Raising Young Quail


I found this so far.......................

****on quail chicks are very fragile for the first week or two of their lives. They need to be kept in a brooder at 95-98 degrees for the first week, then gradually decreasing about 5 degrees a week until they are about 4 weeks old. To set up a brooder, use a cardboard box or aquarium with a fine gauge screen or mesh top and indoor outdoor carpeting, paper towels, or cloth towels for flooring. To heat it use 1-2 25 watt blue bulbs and/or a heating pad set on low. Make sure you have a relatively accurate thermometer to keep track of the brooder temp. Feed the baby quail a mix of ground up gamebird starter and seed, with a little mashed up egg yolk if its fresh. Waterers are important because baby quail can drown themselves or chill themselves by falling in the water while they're still young. Use an upright tube waterer with a small opening, or rubber bands to break up the opening a little. Another waterer that works well is a jar lid with marbles or flat pebbles so the quail can walk over them and not fall in.

Read this sad story...........these babies are more fragile than a pigeon..........http://www.fhtimes.com/times/1997archives/6-25-97/mike.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here ya go............

http://www.ncws.com/mcdonald/CareFeed.htm


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

theyre so cute, i want to hold them


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I hold these birds very gentle and so far one is eating some mashed up eggs its the older one the other one is still chirping it keeps wanting me to hole it beside me because im warm.

I dont have any heat lamps I was gona buy one today but it sold fast.
For now im giving them hot water bottles and changing them every hour.

Ill get some turkey feed tommorow for now there eating eggs well one is I have to teach the other how to it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi christina11,


Somebody gave me Nine one day old Baby Quail one time, and I am trying to remember just what I did feed them!

I know I set up a tray on a heating pad for them to be warm...Tray was a low cardboard Box of xome kind, over the top of which I had some light fabric...

And I think I had very small whole Seeds, Canary grit...and with Scizzors, I cut up tiny bits of Parsely and Kale and cilantro and so on, as well as leaving whole portions of it...

Malto Meal, Roman Meal, maybe, dry, plain...

Water is dangerous for them, and any drinking Bowl needs to be very shallow, yet not so shallow that they can not drink...I just used some Mayonaise Jar lids, steralized, and filled about half way full...still, I almost lost one to drowning...

The ones I had, when little, looked like they had died any time they were sleeping or napping, they'd just lay any old way at all...as if they'd all succombed to Poison Gas or something, and the first time I saw this it scared me, but they were all fine...it is just their way of sleeping when they are Babys...


Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow again, Christina! I really hope you didn't purposely go and buy these little quail babies. My experience with quail is that they are difficult to raise in spite of what the hatchery sites say. You've gotten good advice, so best of luck with them.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi christina11,
> 
> 
> The ones I had, when little, looked like they had died any time they were sleeping or napping, they'd just lay any old way at all...as if they'd all succombed to Poison Gas or something, and the first time I saw this it scared me, but they were all fine...it is just their way of sleeping when they are Babys...
> ...



Yes that scared me too how they sleep like there dead or sick but as soon as I touch them they start peeping lol.

I heard brocolie and Spinach is good for them choped up tiny so im gona get tsome also dandy lions and grass but I have to make shur its not toxicated.

I actualy did buy these birds on purpose they and about 40 others of them where all in boxes with no food or water knowing I could not take them all I took only 2 and 1 is my brothers even tho ill be looken after it. 
The lady told me there good gard dogs squacking at any danger too.
I sold 4 pigeons and now I have way more time for the wild birds.
Now its just Lakota,Argranade,Whiteriver and Swiftarrow which Im hoping to release back to the wild.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I know alittle about quail... 

What kind of quail did the lady say they are?


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

From comparing your pic w/ pics online I think you have Gambels. 

Here is some information about them:

http://letus.org/bmatters/animals/quail.html


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

I am sorry, but those look like Guinea Fowl to me. My grandmother had some, and I have had ****on Quail before. Then again, I may be way wrong.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

christina11 said:


> Well I got some type of baby quails today there about a Day or 1 old.
> 
> them there called Kheets quails they


 Baby guineas are called Keets.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, I thought they looked like Gambels but I wasn't sure because of the strips on their backs...

However Keets are expensive I thought.. so to get 40 wouldn't that be $$$$$$

Oh, and if they are Keets, wouldn't that change the whole diet?

EDIT:

I think they are Guinea Fowl, because you said the lady said they would be good at guarding and that is what Guinea Fowl are known to do... definatly not quails....

Information Links: 
http://www.guineafowl.com/fritsfarm/guineas/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoa! Guinea Fowl are a whole other ball game .. if that's what they are, you've really got your work cut out for you Christina. Guinea's are beautiful birds but oh so wild, crazy, noisy .. and can fly VERY well. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...and they will get "BIG" too, if they are Guinea Fowl...'Basketball' size more or less...

...diet would be about the same far as I know...and any sort of little Bugs you can lead them to, would be good to do...

Once mine - even though Quail - once mine were a little older, I just led them all over in here on food forays, to find things I put down for them, and to find little Bugs to eat...and they'd all sleep together at night in a little pile or bundle or line up of themselves...

Outdoors times would be good...looking for little Seeds and Plant things and small bugs...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

christina11 said:


> Well I got some type of baby quails today there about a Day or 1 old.
> 
> They are picky about seeds but I only have finch and pigeon feed right now.
> 
> ...


These babies are adorable Christina.
How did you acquire them, being so young?

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, these look like quail to me. Hopefully, Pigeonmama (Daryl) will check in and can verify since she has quail and can give you some advice.

My rehabber friend has cared for quail and as best I remember they ate cracked corn and bird seed plus they loved lettuce. They also lay eggs continuously.

The guineas' bodies are longer looking to me. If they do turn out to be guineas you best be prepared for almost non stop noise. 

Just curious but which pigeons did you sell and who did you sell them to - anyone you know?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

These {Keets} are eating good they both realy like those boiled eggs ALOT and love keeping warm under the blanket.

I got them so young because thats how the ppl sold them I got both for like $1.50 the man did say they can get noisy but they'll be outside and its good that if they see danger I can check it out and my pigeons should be more safe with these gard dogs around.  

I dont even know what they look like when they grow I have to check it out.

My pigeons where sold fast because many breeders loved my runts.
Im not shur who bought them but I put a Huge sighn on that said NOT for eating just breeding but my pigeons are ok SO many ppl wanted my runts because there rare to buy.I put all 4 birds in one cage and it sold for 18 bucks.

So these quails can eat lettace? at this age if so I have some and can wash and cut some lettace up for them.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Are these adult keets?
They look like turkeys I think they look cute lol.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

From what the people told you, it seems like that are most likely keets. Do you have any ways to contact the person you bought them from?

And how many did you buy?

Oh, and yes that is an adult Guinea Fowl.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

*Keets*

My grandma feeds her guinea fowl chick starter. Adding egg and stuff adds extra protein, which is best for guineas, because they are a bit more active and fly a LOT better than chickens or quail. However, they can be completely adorable, and make great guard pets. However, if you already have a lot of unnecessary creatures around at night, they may get annoying. The make a sounds somewhat like "ga-GRONK ga-GRONK" and make little chirping noises when they are happy. They get to be about basketball size. They are also hard to tame, but I bet if you put enough effort into it you can get them somewhat tamed down. My grandma's enjoy greens and bugs. They will chase insects around. But I am positive that those are guinea keets. (Keet is to Guinea as Squab is to Dove)  They are actually quite like quail with bare heads.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I got 2 of them one is mine and one is my brothers tho I look after them.

I cant contact the person but thats ok the box that they where in said keets so thats what they must be.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, then yeah they are probably keets. They also are good for eating ticks..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmmmm...

Maybe I should get one?


They would LOVE the little Roaches around here.

I know 'that' was one of my 9 Baby Quail's FAVORITE things...I'd grab a Quail, and point them at a roach on the wall, and 'whammo' that Beak would go out 'like Lightening'...! 

Lol...

I could just walk around like that, holding a Quail, hold this one for a few rounds, than that one for their turn, climb on a chair to get the high Roaches, and get a lot of Roaches deal with...and the Quail LOVED it, they'd be all wound-up about who's turn it would be next...


Fun too!

And a Guinea Hen, with that big 'Spike' on her head, would be a dandy all around Guard-Bird to watch over everyone, as well as to eat all the various Bugs...

Can Guineas do well to repell Cats? 

Pheasants sure could I imagine, or some kinds of them can...they can cut you to RIBBONS quick as a wink...and then cackle about it..!



Hmmmmmmmmm...

 
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL Phil  Love the idea of you armed with a quail under each arm to exterminate the roaches!!

Lindi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh!

Well, my method was to only hold one at a time, in both hands, securely, so they could enjoy the proceedings without nerviousness about falling or anything.

They really enjoyed it too once they all figured out how it worked..!


That, or the other arrangement, where I would call out to them, "Who wants to do 'Roach Hunt!???"

And I would open kitchen drawers or near boxes or whatever, or move things on the floor, and have three or four or six Quail making their little melodious narrations of excitement as they flew up and anxiously awaited the next Roach to make his appearence amid the drawer's clutter, or from where some box had been...then 'whammo!'...Beaks like 'Lightening'..!

Lol...

The Quail I had posessed a lot of Language, and various calls and exclaimations...some of which at the time, I was able to learn, and in some cases pronounce or make the right sounds to say things to them in their Language.

They learned a number of phrases in english of course too...

I really enjoyed them very much...very very much in fact.

But yeeeeesh! Talk about having to clean and mop and so on all the time..."Nine" growing-up Quails, can really make a lot of poops...!

This was 'in' my little Appartment of course, contiguous with my Work Shop, AND my girlfriend at-the-time living here too...

She loved the Quail also, and enjoyed their presence and antics immensely...

Anyway, after some various trials and experiments, we took them to a wonderful rural Park with Natural Artesian Springs in it, which has many of their kin, and spent the day with them following us as we all explored various things to eat which were naturally occuring there, found water sources, and generally did what Quail would do for the day, hunted little Bugs and so on, scratched amid the detritus under shrubs and small trees and so on, and, we left them there, listening to their haunting little melodious calls of 'I am 'here', where are 'you'?" and so on as dusk was welling...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, one of the quail sounds that I love to hear is when they're real busy pecking around at anything and making a sound like static on a radio. They're like pigeons, some become very tame while others just want to get away from you. They are prolific egg layers.

I grew up with guinea hens, some my mother raised and others that were wild. One of my fondest memories is watching the wild ones walking along with a single line of babies (and a lot of them) following behind, and all of them making noise.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie...


Wow...sounds so nice...!


I was attacked by a large Guinea Hen when I was four or five years old...we were visiting some people who had them on their property, and I had wondered off some ways and was getting near her Babys...

Anyway, she flew at my face screeching and squalking and struck my head with her Wings, then she'd back off and do it again! Launching up at me like that...

I got the drift, somehow, and retreated...but held a HUGE fondness for Guinea Fowl ever since...

I really liked how she looked, and was initially interested in just getting closer to see her better...I liked how graceful and wacky she was in mothin grazing, and wonderfully 'dotted' her feathers were, how brave she was and everything to attck me like that...

Somehow, it just stuck me that way, instead of me being scared or upset...and I have held them in my Heart ever since...

I did not see another till just a few years ago, up at that old Park where I had let the Quail go...one day, pic-nicing there, a wonderful Guinea Fowl just came waling up, clucking softly and grazing, and was very calm about it all, so long as no one moved fast or anything...so I shared what I could of our pic-nic things with her or him...and they seemed allright with that...

Love that big 'Spike' they have sticking out of their head...!


Are the males differently colored than the females do you know?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, I only have ****on quail, and they sure don't look like these birds. Guineas do come in a variety of colors, some are down right pretty. They are wonderful tick eating machines, and great watch birds. Parents are very protective, meaner than any nest bound pigeon you could ever imagine.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

and if you wonder what the little asterisks in ****on are, they are as follows, 
b u t and t.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I don't know the difference between the male and female but they are very beautiful fowl. They can be mean as the devil.

Daryl, just how big are but&ton quail?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, I don't know the difference between the male and female but they are very beautiful fowl. They can be mean as the devil.
> 
> Daryl, just how big are but&ton quail?


Well, they must be big enough because I remember Daryl threatening to send her "b u t t-b u t ts" down to Pidgey. He ran scared (although he couldn't "really" admit it!)

*PHIL* - you are OFF the hook! I won't be coming to visit to exchange - ah - techniques!

You have ROACHES! I'm sorry, but the one thing is this world that scares the living daylights out of me, is a ROACH, like in German or Sewer! I have the utmost respect for them and have no desire to kill them. I can't even get close enough to try!

Luckily, my cats will do roach patrol IF any happen to make the mistake of coming in! AND, what I fear more than anything is when they're laying on their backs - playing "dead" to fool the cats BUT, they are still alive! I scream bloody murder for help and I don't care if it's a total stranger who answers the call! Now, friends, THAT's FEAR! 

Give me spiders, scorpions and snakes ANY DAY!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

But&buts are tiny, about the size and shape of a large chicken egg, and very feisty.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They sure are cute! Look at the little fat feet.

Feather


----------

